# IBS or gyno related?



## JessicaJaycon (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi everyone I did post some questions about the sudden onset of constipation I've had for about 4 weeks now (I've always just had IBS-D). I am 26 and I had my second baby 6 and a half months ago. Since his birth, I have been having regular periods and have been ovulating (the first few cycles ovulation was pretty close to my period but these days I'm ovulating the normal 2 weeks before my period). Sex isn't at all painful. My periods are pretty regular between 29-31 days apart. They are not heavy or abnormal and are not painful. I might get minimal cramping on the first day, but mostly just backache. They really aren't an issue for me. I am not on any contraception as we plan to have a third "whenever it happens".As I mentioned, 4 weeks ago I had an onset of constipation which I've never had before. I have had a few episodes of diarrhea during that, but mostly just the constipation. During all this, I have had strange twitching and twinging that can be on both sides of the pelvic area; occasional heaviness in the pelvic region; occasional "stitch-like" feelings mostly to the left anywhere between the upper abd, to the lower pelvic area; and dull discomfort mostly to the lower left. While the feelings are often on the left side, they are not just in one spot. They are not pain. Just discomfort. They are not consistent. Since I've been using the bathroom with the help of some laxatives, they've started to lessen but haven't gone entirely (but then again, I'm not exactly cured yet).My question is, is this something that sounds like IBS or do I have to suspect something else? Like I said, I have no "gyno" symptoms as such, just weird twitching or strange feelings in the pelvic area at times which isn't severe. I am waiting to see a specialist to have my IBS "medically diagnosed", however as I'm TTC it would be nice to hear other's opinions on whether they too think this is all just IBS, given it coincides with this constipation. I have had exams by two doctors who physically felt no issues with my ovaries, no abdominal tenderness or anything else and my hormone levels are all good. I have been working physically hard the past month (renovating a house). I ovulated on time this month (I chart temps) despite the constipation and any stress.Many Thanks







Jessie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Tends to sound more IBSy than Gynecological. Sometimes the pain of IBS can be more at the level of "discomfort" rather than what you feel is painful.All up the left side is pretty common with IBS and the colon goes up a lot higher than the reproductive organs.Much of the time things like endometriosis tend to act up more around your period rather than consistently. Now for some women the IBS also acts up more around their period as it can react to hormones so that pattern usually needs a bit more testing to be sure which it is. The one exception to that is ovary issues which tend to be consistent, but also tend to be more severe than IBS especially with abdominal distension. If the bloat comes and goes that is typical of IBS, but came on sudden and severe and only gets worse as time passes and never lets up is more consistent with ovary issues.


----------



## JessicaJaycon (Jan 14, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> Tends to sound more IBSy than Gynecological. Sometimes the pain of IBS can be more at the level of "discomfort" rather than what you feel is painful.All up the left side is pretty common with IBS and the colon goes up a lot higher than the reproductive organs.Much of the time things like endometriosis tend to act up more around your period rather than consistently. Now for some women the IBS also acts up more around their period as it can react to hormones so that pattern usually needs a bit more testing to be sure which it is. The one exception to that is ovary issues which tend to be consistent, but also tend to be more severe than IBS especially with abdominal distension. If the bloat comes and goes that is typical of IBS, but came on sudden and severe and only gets worse as time passes and never lets up is more consistent with ovary issues.


Thanks Kathleen







Yeah, no my bloating was only a once off really and followed me having a huge banana smoothie so no worries there and I'm definitely not in pain whatsoever. Given I've felt it all month and it's started and stayed with the constipation, it doesn't seem to have anything to do with my cycle so that's why I've been hoping it's just IBS. I sort of feel funny in the lower left at times (making me think it was an ovary thing), but it's not consistent and I feel it slowly come and go and then I might pass wind or go to the bathroom and it stops for awhile. I've had sensations all over the abdomen and not just isolated to the lower left. So maybe everything in there is just inflamed from the sudden constipation and straining I had. I did have two abdominal exams and the doctors felt nothing. I find a lot of the discomfort has flared after "straining" to go. I don't know a lot about the abdominal system. Is it possible that with a sudden, chronic bout of constipation and straining that things inside can just become a little oversensitive? Thank you so much for your advice!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When the discomfort or pain goes away after a fart or BM that is a very classic IBS symptom.Straining sometimes doesn't help, but it is more the regulation, sensing, and control of the colon is off rather than a bout of straining that sets off the discomfort.Pregnancy does seem to have an effect. I think a few women have reported it starting up after pregnancy and strangely it is more common for it to go away during pregnancy than get worse.Pregnancy can also do a number on the pelvic floor and that can sometimes be part of the problem.


----------

